# Everite Helmsman - Another new arrival



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

1960s Everite Helmsman.

















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice clean looking watch, congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

Gave it a nice clean today










Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice clean watch, congratulations


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Everite were retailed by Samuels the jewellers and are often overlooked, which is a shame as they used good quality movements , often the same as those found in their more expensive competitors pieces , but the name on their dial wasn't so fashionable shall we say

The movement in yours is nice quality the fact the centre wheel is jewelled and the quality of the bridges make it stand out imo


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

andyclient said:


> Everite were retailed by Samuels the jewellers and are often overlooked, which is a shame as they used good quality movements , often the same as those found in their more expensive competitors pieces , but the name on their dial wasn't so fashionable shall we say
> 
> The movement in yours is nice quality the fact the centre wheel is jewelled and the quality of the bridges make it stand out imo


 Indeed. Not too much wrong with an ETA 2390.


----------

